# Cm7 And Wifi....ughhh....help



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Am running CM7, Alpha 2 on Touchpad. Very impressed overall, expect for WiFi is making it a deal breaker right now. The problem is constant disconnection. Thought it was my wireless router at first, because webOS had issues as well. Tried everything I could on my Trendnet router, before switching to a D-Link D655. Though I'd heard horror stories on that router and Touchpad elsewhere, webOS now seems fine, but CM7 continues to have disconnect issues.

Have tried different channels on router, reserved IP, etc., and nothing seems to help. Turning off WiFi, and then back on within CM7, seems to help at times, but often there are issues even getting into the wireless settings of CM7 (it will give me an error that wireless settings are not responding).

Am I to think that it is just a bug in this CM release at this point? A driver issue? A wireless router issue?

I have booted to Clockworkmod and wiped data/restored to factory defaults, but that does not seemed to have helped. Would it be wise to just do an ACMEuninstall, and then reinstall? Wait for CM update?

Thanks.


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

alpha 3 is out....might be worth to check it out...to be sure... wipe all and install new cm7...hopefully will solve the issue

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Alpha3 fixed all my wifi problems

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for letting me know guys!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

If it doesn't fix the wifi issues, try this.

http://www.rom-ulan.com/2011/11/32gig-hp-touchpad-running-cyanogenmod-7.html?m=1

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, strike 1. Just installed Alpha 3 and the WiFi hiccuped in record time actually. I guess on to the suggestion of Krunk_Kracker, which I had previously tried before, but will do so again.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> Well, strike 1. Just installed Alpha 3 and the WiFi hiccuped in record time actually. I guess on to the suggestion of Krunk_Kracker, which I had previously tried before, but will do so again.


It's been posted more than once to try going into webOS, then back to cy and check wifi. It seems to be working for some.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Try: disconnect wifi.. then reconnect.

Try: tap on connection and choose forget. Then re-add it.

Try: reboot into webOS, make sure wifi connects, then reboot into CM7.


----------



## NyGod (Nov 23, 2011)

My 32gb model has the same problem. I ultimately found an app called FXR Wifi Fix which i use so i dont have to constantly reboot. I often found that i couldnt "forget" a network because wifi settings would become unresponsive and i would get the force close or wait option.


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

Many people are also suggesting that wifi seems more stable if the router is on a channel lower than 5.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, all good suggestions. Nygod is really similar to me, as I also get the "Wifi settings unresponsive | Force close" option.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Pretty frustrating at this point. Since going to Alpha 3, the wifi issue has gotten much worse. Not only does it continue to disconnect, but it also just plain disables wifi on its own. Booting back to webOS, and all is well.

I've tried all suggestions listed in this thread. The only thing that gave me trouble was the terminal emulator command to reset wifi settings. When trying that, the command line just returned to say "Object not found". Hopefully all syntax and spaces were correct. Not sure if it matters, since the suggested Android App to fix wifi seems to do the same thing, and that did not work either.

At this point, perhaps I either go back to Alpha 2 and continue to troubleshoot, or just painfully use webOS and hope Ice Cream Sandwich ROM gets sped up? While internet works in webOS, the stinking browser constantly refreshes and make sustained browsing almost impossible. Ughhhh


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I had wifi issues again today, until I noticed my date was Jan 1970.









As soon as I had the current date/time, my wireless connected again.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Jasoraso said:


> Many people are also suggesting that wifi seems more stable if the router is on a channel lower than 5.


Has worked for me for over three weeks. Nothing else suggested helped.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> Pretty frustrating at this point. Since going to Alpha 3, the wifi issue has gotten much worse. Not only does it continue to disconnect, but it also just plain disables wifi on its own. Booting back to webOS, and all is well.
> 
> I've tried all suggestions listed in this thread. The only thing that gave me trouble was the terminal emulator command to reset wifi settings. When trying that, the command line just returned to say "Object not found". Hopefully all syntax and spaces were correct. Not sure if it matters, since the suggested Android App to fix wifi seems to do the same thing, and that did not work either.
> 
> At this point, perhaps I either go back to Alpha 2 and continue to troubleshoot, or just painfully use webOS and hope Ice Cream Sandwich ROM gets sped up? While internet works in webOS, the stinking browser constantly refreshes and make sustained browsing almost impossible. Ughhhh


Try changing your router channel setting from automatic to channel 4.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry, I've not responded for a few days, but good news to report. WiFi has stayed connected and stable for at least two days now on Alpha 3. There were really three things I did. First, I switched my N router to B/G only. Second, I set my channel at 1 (lower than 5, as suggested). Finally, even though I had an app to essentially do the same thing, I was successful on clearing out the WiFi settings using the command via Terminal Emulator (perhaps my syntax was previously wrong?)

Anyway, like I said, it's been rock solid for a few days. Even with the supposed problematic D-Link DIR655 router. The only thing I am bummed about now is having to run at B/G speeds on my N router. While that is not an issue, in theory, while streaming the internet (I've got about a 12mb cable connection), it may not be ideal while trying to stream local movies / home video from my media server to my Touchpad. Oh, well.

Thanks for the input of everyone. Will welcome more thoughts.


----------



## wretchedlocket (Nov 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/10397-[Alpha-3]-Wireless-N-Issues#entry253277


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> Sorry, I've not responded for a few days, but good news to report. WiFi has stayed connected and stable for at least two days now on Alpha 3. There were really three things I did. First, I switched my N router to B/G only. Second, I set my channel at 1 (lower than 5, as suggested). Finally, even though I had an app to essentially do the same thing, I was successful on clearing out the WiFi settings using the command via Terminal Emulator (perhaps my syntax was previously wrong?)
> 
> Anyway, like I said, it's been rock solid for a few days. Even with the supposed problematic D-Link DIR655 router. The only thing I am bummed about now is having to run at B/G speeds on my N router. While that is not an issue, in theory, while streaming the internet (I've got about a 12mb cable connection), it may not be ideal while trying to stream local movies / home video from my media server to my Touchpad. Oh, well.
> 
> Thanks for the input of everyone. Will welcome more thoughts.


Here are a couple of suggestions, install WiFi Analyzer and have a look at the WiFi spectrum in your area. You might be surprised at the number of routers in your area. Look at what channels that are in use the most. I find in my area 1,6 and 11 have the heaviest use. That is why I locked my router on channel 4. Second, after deciding on what channel to use and trying it out for a while, try turning on your routers "N" transmitter again and see how it goes. I have seen a few folks say that after locking their router channel on 4, they had no more problems including using wifi "N".


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yea, I am still running well with the steps I previously described. I did have one hiccup, and went in to the CM7 WiFi settings and turned off the option to have WiFi sleep along with the tablet sleeping as well.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have the option of changing the router settings since I use this at work as well.
WiFi is nigh unusable right now for me.
Since Alpha 3, it's harder to connect to a access point.
I can't connect to multiple access points.
I can't tether to my phone.
It's much harder to forget an access point due to constant and unavoidable unstableness in the WiFi settings, continuously prompting a force close.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Kayone said:


> I don't have the option of changing the router settings since I use this at work as well.
> WiFi is nigh unusable right now for me.
> Since Alpha 3, it's harder to connect to a access point.
> I can't connect to multiple access points.
> ...


install quick settings and turn on airplane mode.
reboot touchpad.
launch quick settings and turn off airplane mode. fixes everything and confirms evolution is wrong.

edit: I had extreme force close symptom after alpha 3 install. I realized the problem is that I kept airplane mode on during the install and it messed up everything. Turning it off in alpha 3 from alpha 2 leftover breaks wifi and so the above solution fixes wifi. I now just tap my router's network and the touchpad disconnects from my university's network and connects to mine in seconds -- something that I used to only dream about in alpha 2. Good times.. forgetting networks to connect to them.


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are my observations:

To get the things you need from the market, you first need a working connection... the way I got mine back was to do the following:

1. forget ALL connections - this is a bit difficult because the wifi settings screen is unresponsive, but after a few goes you can get there without having to go to adb
2. reboot to recovery
3. wipe cache
4. wipe dalvik cache
5. reboot back into CM
6. re-establish wifi connection - this time it should actually work

Now you should be able to go to market and install Quick Settings to properly turn airplane off, and FXR Wifi Fix which helps prevent having to do the above 6 steps (I think) to be able to re-establish connections.

Wifi should now be good, BUT it goes back to the old connect... disconnect loop if I reboot the TP, so I must go through the above steps (or hopefully be able to use FXR Wifi Fix) to re-establish my connection. It is still very painful, this never occurred under alpha 2.


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Here are a couple of suggestions, install WiFi Analyzer and have a look at the WiFi spectrum in your area. You might be surprised at the number of routers in your area. Look at what channels that are in use the most. I find in my area 1,6 and 11 have the heaviest use. That is why I locked my router on channel 4. Second, after deciding on what channel to use and trying it out for a while, try turning on your routers "N" transmitter again and see how it goes. I have seen a few folks say that after locking their router channel on 4, they had no more problems including using wifi "N".


in the 2.4GHz range there are only 3 non overlapping channels. 1,6,and 11. When you put it on ch.4 it has to play nice with channel 1 and 6 devices.... using ch4 is a no no.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

WiFivomFranMan said:


> in the 2.4GHz range there are only 3 non overlapping channels. 1,6,and 11. When you put it on ch.4 it has to play nice with channel 1 and 6 devices.... using ch4 is a no no.


That's interesting, I have been using channel 4 for weeks now and I have no connection issues what of ever. My connections are as fast as I could expect using wireless "g". In my area I see three or four dudes all stacked up on channel 1, 2 or 3 stacked up on channel 6 and a couple sharing 11. I'm all by myself on 4 and my setup works flawlessly. Yeah, there is some overlap, but it's not like they are sitting right on top of me. If I were to change to channel 7 or 8, I would still be sharing with 6 and 11, so what's the difference? So what are all the guys stacked up on each other doing?


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> That's interesting, I have been using channel 4 for weeks now and I have no connection issues what of ever. My connections are as fast as I could expect using wireless "g". In my area I see three or four dudes all stacked up on channel 1, 2 or 3 stacked up on channel 6 and a couple sharing 11. I'm all by myself on 4 and my setup works flawlessly. Yeah, there is some overlap, but it's not like they are sitting right on top of me. If I were to change to channel 7 or 8, I would still be sharing with 6 and 11, so what's the difference? So what are all the guys stacked up on each other doing?


and it will run just as good if you were on 1 or 6 because no one is using their network. If the people on 1 or 6 started using their network it would make your network run like crap.

This was just posted today... it is related.

http://blogs.aerohive.com/blog/the-wireless-lan-architecture-blog-3/just-because-you-can-doesnt-mean-you-should-another-sillyquestion

I am going to give his test a shot. I was of the opinion that being real close to the next channel would still allow the adjacent channel clients to demodulate the radios waves and complete the CCA/NAV timer updates. If what he says is true being on channel 4 is going to be worse than I thought.
Google channel plan 2.4GHz. You'll see what I am talking about. Here is a good post about CCA/NAV
http://revolutionwifi.blogspot.com/2011/03/understanding-wi-fi-carrier-sense.html

Changing to ch.4 isn't going to get rid of inference it will make it worse. I haven't had any issues with my touchpad and wifi. Not sure what the difference is but it works as expected. I'd bet setting it to ch4 isn't the fix/problem and that something else is causing the issue you guys are having.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

So you are telling me that three or four people all using the same channel are not going to suffer any performance issues? Here is my point, I suffered for weeks with the "scanning, connecting, disconnecting" issue with my wifi. I saw a guy suggest trying locking one's router down on some channel below 5 and I picked 4. Since then, I have not had one problem. My speed/throughput is good IMHO, I don't loose connections or see data corruption issues. I read the two links you put up and all I can say is with 20+ years as an electronic tech, I've seen things happen that the guys who write those papers say can't happen. So, if I'm happy with my system's performance, and I don't have any wifi headaches, I'm probably gonna leave it on channel 4. I might try playing around with locking it on another channel just to see what happens and test the throughput as compared to channel 4. If I find that performance improves and the wifi issues don't return, we'll see.......


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I read the two links you put up and all I can say is with 20+ years as an electronic tech, I've seen things happen that the guys who write those papers say can't happen. So, if I'm happy with my system's performance, and I don't have any wifi headaches, I'm probably gonna leave it on channel 4. I might try playing around with locking it on another channel just to see what happens and test the throughput as compared to channel 4. If I find that performance improves and the wifi issues don't return, we'll see.......


 I am not sure what part of what they are saying you disagee with so I can't comment. Ch4 may work just fine for you and that is cool. I don't think that not being ch4 is the problem though. I started a thread to try and get more info from people to help figure out the real cause. Only one person replied.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11195-post-your-wifi-settings/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

WiFivomFranMan said:


> No, I am saying without a load being on the same channel isn't a big deal. APs just sending out beacons with no one on them isn't bad. Now it you have people starting to connect to the other APs and do large downloads is going to start causing problems. When you put yourself on ch.4 it are now in the middle of ch.1 and ch.6 you have to share with both of those channels. That is what I am saying.
> 
> Not sure what to tell you. It is about 50/50 on people who have problems. Ch.4 isn't getting rid of interference, I can tell you that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that thread. I think the questions you were asking were a bit too technical for most of the folks that frequent this forum. A little update: I tested throughput on channel 1, 4, and 6, and found a slight advantage on 6, so I have moved my router to 6. I can also see your point about being on channel 4 having to share some bandwidth with 1 and 6. But like you said, unless someone is mega downloading on one or six, then all one is seeing is the router broadcasting it's SSID. In my area, I've seen as many as 6 routers on channel 1, but only one on channel 6 besides myself.


----------



## C2Q (Dec 10, 2011)

Can someone tel me how to use the terminal app?


----------

